# low tide red fishin' 9/13



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

showed up at the ramp around 10:00am to catch the last half of the falling tide. started out throwing a root beer grub on a slayer jig that was half worn out and caught 8 or 9 undersized reds then finally a few 22" er's, i stopped at "flounder basket" to soak some live mullet and ended up with a few 20" er's then a few more 22" - 23"er's. after that i switched to a gold yozuri twitch bait and started working the grass edges and oyster bars as the tide came back in. tossed the bait up to a bar and got snagged when all of the sudden the oysters exploded in a watery fury and it was at that moment in time i realized i wasnt "snagged" up at all but rather "hooked" up to a 29" over slot red that didnt want to see the inside of the S.S. mud minnow. what a heck of a fight !! and what a great low buck fishing day, probably only spent $2.00 on gas but upon arrival back to get the truck i realized i backed in to the fence which separates the parking area at the ramp and busted my new L.E.D. tail light so I'm a little pissed about that  [smiley=cloud.gif]

total for the day: 
8 slot reds between 20" and 23"
8 or 9 under slot reds
2 trout
1 "canal permit" ( jack)
1 29" overslot red
it's hard to get good pics by yourself but heres a few clips for your veiwing pleasure  








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice.
Looks like a great day.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Where I come from, that # of reds would be an incredible day.

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks guys, i have actually had better days out there but this was one of the better days as of lately


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Red Wang... LOL 

Thanks for sharing!

Cheers


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Red Wang... LOL
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Cheers


notice how i'm plugging the forum with the micro sticker  posted the same pics on the fs forum too


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice bunch of reds. Did you launch out of palm valley?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Nice bunch of reds. Did you launch out of palm valley?


 thanks dude  yep, right outta 210 as usual then head south


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

heck yeah, looks like a great day to me.  All me and the boy ended up doing today was go for a boat ride.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Those are some great numbers. [smiley=1-beer.gif] Seems like the best days alway happen when I'm alone too...


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice dark color on a couple of those. I had a good day also down on the St Aug/Palm Valley flats, and caught a couple of those dark copper ones.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

In stuart your lucky if you catch 1-2 reds that are just slot. Very impressive


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> In stuart your lucky if you catch 1-2 reds that are just slot. Very impressive


dont feel bad dude, up here thats kind of the way the snook are, few and far between


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

[/quote]
thanks dude  yep, right outta 210 as usual then head south 
[/quote]
Good deal. Heard the bite has been on down there, and that confirms it. Hope to fish the flood in that area this week, if i am lucky.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks dude  yep, right outta 210 as usual then head south 
[/quote]
Good deal. Heard the bite has been on down there, and that confirms it. Hope to fish the flood in that area this week, if i am lucky. [/quote]

have fun and good luck but save a few for me ok? might head back later in the week myself


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Getting my pumped for the rally! Great report and Fish!


----------

